# arrowheads and pottery



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Oct 23, 2008)

See the attached photo of some arrowheads and pottery my mother and I found last week in Wilkes County.  Does anyone have any idea what kind of stone the grey arrowheads are made of?  They are what we have found most of to date.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh, before anybody ask, they look "wet" because we tried to wash some of the dirt off of them prior to the photo.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2008)

I`m not sure what kind of material that is. Maybe if you could bring one of them to one of our gatherins`, we might could tell.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Oct 23, 2008)

Where are your "gatherings"?  Do you ever get together in NE GA?
The majority of the arrowheads we have found on this property is made of this material.  We do find the flint and quartz heads, but they are not as common.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2008)

Next one that is up your way, I`ll give you a holler. If I`m not there, one or more of my friends will be and they will be glad to ID them for you.


----------



## Mac (Oct 31, 2008)

sure unusual material


----------



## J HESTER (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like it may have a lot of micah [sp].It's hard to tell.


----------



## flintdiver (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like Ryholite, the stone points.


----------



## critter (Nov 1, 2008)

*pottery*

the piece of pottery on bottom left is a leg off a clay pot


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Nov 10, 2008)

critter said:


> the piece of pottery on bottom left is a leg off a clay pot



Your are correct on the leg of a clay pot.  Very interesting find.


----------



## Son (Nov 17, 2008)

*Arrowheads*

Probably ryholite or slate.

Put a dry picture up


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Dec 1, 2008)

The arrowhead in the top row in the middle is a dry one.  It is made of the same material as the wet ones.


----------



## Tim2hunt (Dec 22, 2008)

Isn't that illegal to do?


----------



## dmedd (Jan 8, 2009)

Tim2hunt said:


> Isn't that illegal to do?



nope


----------



## mikelogg (Jan 8, 2009)

Top right and bottom center are Quartz.The others,Chert maybe?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

mikelogg said:


> Top right and bottom center are Quartz.The others,Chert maybe?



It is hard to tell, but it looks softer than chert.  I'd like to see those close-up.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jan 23, 2009)

*Points*

Two of the points are quartz - the rest look like either mudstone, soapstone or schist.  Possibly rhyolite, but that is mostly found out west in Nevada, Utah and New Mexico.  My best guess would be schist if there are little purple-red garnets in the stone.  Otherwise probably some kind of mudstone.  All of these materials are a little soft for arrowheads, but I guess they made them out of what was available locally.  I have found one made of some type of mudstone.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jan 23, 2009)

*Mudstone point*

And here it is...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

There is some rhyolite in North Carolina.  I use schist for hammerstones and abraders. It doesn`t break with a conchoidal fracture, so it can`t be knapped.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jan 23, 2009)

*Makes sense*

That makes sense - thanks, Nicodemus.


----------

